# Dead Deer in Standing crops



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know there is quite a few farmers that check this site... What have you been finding for dead deer in the crops this fall? Have heard from many many farmers that they are finding ALOT of dead deer. One today said in the 400 acres they harvested today they found 80 dead deer.

Makes me sick to think that mold is going to destroy our deer population.

What has everyone else been seeing?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm guessing-hoping its all a hoax. 80 dead deer, come-on :eyeroll: if that was true, the g&f would be all over it.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

*Story of 75 dead deer in a cornfield can't be confirmed*By: Brad Dokken, Grand Forks Herald

Mike Jacobs, Herald editor-publisher and resident bird expert, stopped by my desk the other morning with word of a rumor that warranted checking.

Of course, any time the publisher stops by your desk with word of a rumor, it warrants checking.

The rumor Jacobs relayed involved a story he'd heard from someone that morning at a meeting. According to Jacobs, a farmer near Fordville, N.D., supposedly had found 75 dead deer in a cornfield he was harvesting.

These deer, the story went, had died after eating too much corn, some of which was moldy.

While 75 deer seemed a bit of a stretch, the potential for Death by Corn certainly is plausible. Deer are "ruminants," animals with four-chamber stomachs that chew their cuds, and too much corn can be fatal.

And as any deer hunter will attest, there's no shortage of corn on the landscape again this fall.

I checked with Gary Rankin, the local game warden for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, and Marty Egeland, the agency's outreach biologist for the northeastern part of the state.

Both said they've heard rumors, but nothing as extensive as 75 deer.

"Nobody's called me," Rankin said. "We've heard rumors, too, but I couldn't tell you a location or a name of a farmer, and I haven't seen any dead deer."

Chances are, if a farmer found 75 dead deer in a field, Rankin would be among the first to know.

"During deer season, I had calls about suspicious animals, and we get quite a few calls about potential wildlife problems," Rankin said. "I think something like this would be pretty dramatic.

"It's not required that somebody calls, but I would sure hope they would."

I also called the Fordville Co-op Marketing Association, where the woman who answered the phone laughed when I asked her about the rumor.

"We've heard the same stories, but we've heard by Langdon or Devils Lake or McVille," she said.

These deer might be dead, but they sure do get around.

Egeland said he heard reports earlier this fall of people finding dead deer in cornfields, but the quantities were more like a dozen.

And like the latest rumor, most of the reports were third-hand, if not even further removed.

"Deer can succumb to grain overload in cornfields, and moldy corn can be toxic," Egeland said. "It is possible, but I have seen no proof that this has happened this year."

Rankin said he picked up a deer last winter in Walsh County that died from corn overload, adding Game and Fish personnel in other parts of the state also had confirmed deer that died after eating too much grain.

But he doesn't know of any verified problems this fall.

How the latest story got started is anyone's guess. Chances are, grain overload killed a few deer.

Before long, it was 75 deer.

That's the way it is with rumors.

And unless someone can furnish a photo of 75 deer lying dead in a cornfield or provide proof to professionals such as Rankin and Egeland, the story will be relegated to rumor status.

Until I hear otherwise, that's my story.

Dokken reports on outdoors. Reach him at (701) 780-1148; (800) 477-6572, ext. 148; or send e-mail to [email protected].

http://www.grandforksherald.com/event/a ... id/142556/


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> i'm guessing-hoping its all a hoax. 80 dead deer, come-on :eyeroll: if that was true, the g&f would be all over it.


I was skeptical also... But I have seen many dead this fall while helping family harvest. Obviously not 80, but 10 or so all fall.

The area that the 80 were reported the G&F did a fly over of a 4 mile square that only 4 people hunt.. counted over 2200 deer. So 80 is a chip in the bucket in that area.

Any Farmers?


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow i hope to God that doesnt happen


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Haven't found any dead deer but I found one of these on my trail cam.










What are friends for?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

looks like my mother-in-law was out pickin pine cones :bop:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I know there is quite a few farmers that check this site... What have you been finding for dead deer in the crops this fall? Have heard from many many farmers that they are finding ALOT of dead deer. One today said in the 400 acres they harvested today they found 80 dead deer.


Two words...Bull Chit.

By what town were these 80 dead deer? Has G&F shown up to test the animals? What'd they find? How about a picture?


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I know there is quite a few farmers that check this site... What have you been finding for dead deer in the crops this fall? Have heard from many many farmers that they are finding ALOT of dead deer. One today said in the 400 acres they harvested today they found 80 dead deer.
> 
> Makes me sick to think that mold is going to destroy our deer population.
> 
> What has everyone else been seeing?


I dont no about 80 dead deer. But this is happening alot a budy of mine found around 10 in a feild. Its gunna really bring down the deer numbers.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a hard time believing any of this. 1. Many Many samples have been sent in & so far nothing has came back testing toxic, 2. Toxic mold is not commonly found in corn, the conditions have to be perfect. Long story short, not 1 sample has came back testing positive for toxic mold. False Info


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> I have a hard time believing any of this. 1. Many Many samples have been sent in & so far nothing has came back testing toxic, 2. Toxic mold is not commonly found in corn, the conditions have to be perfect. Long story short, not 1 sample has came back testing positive for toxic mold. False Info


So why are they dying other then blowing up there stomaches?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Just another internet rumor. I first heard this from some clown calling in to a radio show during gun season, was supposedly in minnesota. Then it hit the internet and walla instantly we got dead deer all over the place. Pretty soon there will be upwards of 100 in a field. :rollin:

If not let's see some pics of these 80 some dead deer. :wink:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hard time believing any of this. 1. Many Many samples have been sent in & so far nothing has came back testing toxic, 2. Toxic mold is not commonly found in corn, the conditions have to be perfect. Long story short, not 1 sample has came back testing positive for toxic mold. False Info
> ...


Do you believe everything you hear? Our tests have showed zero percent of toxic mold. First & foremost if there was toxic mold then there would be widespread alerts because many growers feed some of this corn to cattle, I would have received info from my sources explaining the situation & telling me not to allow growers to feed this corn, but all reports from very reliable companies have told us the molds are coming back with negative tests for toxicity. Cattle are the main concern not deer. This report is maybe coming from the same guy that said gun season is extended because of the corn.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

As a general rule deer cannot survive on only one type of food. It is possible for them to have a full stomach of grain , hay or whatever and starve to death. They require a variety of foods to fill their digestive and nutritional needs. Usually scenarios such as that happen when only one source of food is readily available because of factors such as deep snow, otherwise natural instinct takes over and causes them to take in a variety of foods no matter how pletiful one particular source may be. Mold can be an issue however again such an issue usually causes problems when alternate food sources are not available. I can't help think that even animals can tell, to some extent, when food is bad and won't eat it unless forced to.

If some farmer finds that many dead deer in his field I have to think he is going to report it at least to find out how to dispose of the carcasses . In any case someone with authority is gonna find out and investigate it. I think many people are gonna want to believe it to justify the lack of deer they saw this year.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > bretts said:
> ...


A combine beats the mold off of the cob if thats what you are wondering...

Like I said... never saw the 80 deer, but I have seen about 10 this fall. 3 of which were while hunting the standing corn... no bullet holes, and the rest were ones either I saw while in the combine, or others found while in the field we were in.

This thread is the first I have seen on the internet about it. Other then the one that was posted on here after I wrote it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> As a general rule deer cannot survive on only one type of food. It is possible for them to have a full stomach of grain , hay or whatever and starve to death. They require a variety of foods to fill their digestive and nutritional needs. Usually scenarios such as that happen when only one source of food is readily available because of factors such as deep snow, otherwise natural instinct takes over and causes them to take in a variety of foods no matter how pletiful one particular source may be. Mold can be an issue however again such an issue usually causes problems when alternate food sources are not available. I can't help think that even animals can tell, to some extent, when food is bad and won't eat it unless forced to.
> 
> If some farmer finds that many dead deer in his field I have to think he is going to report it at least to find out how to dispose of the carcasses . In any case someone with authority is gonna find out and investigate it. I think many people are gonna want to believe it to justify the lack of deer they saw this year.


Thats what I thought as well. I just assumed the fact that it was them blowing there stomaches up or getting plugged up from not eating ruffage such as when they eat off corn piles in the winter. But the fields that we were finding them in had mold issues so I started to wonder if that was more of the problem.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> looks like my mother-in-law was out pickin pine cones :bop:


Now that's funny,,, :rollin: ,,,,


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

P&Y, first off the mold may no be completely visual after the corn goes through the combine, but the spores are still there if it were toxic, running a combine & knowing actually what your talking about when it comes to this are two completely different things. Its just another crying wolf story, honestly I just think its one more excuse for guys not filling their rifle tags, road hunting can be tough with all the corn!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You are completely right... I only filled 10 of my tags...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You are completely right... I only filled 10 of my tags...


-Talking about the 80% of guys that road hunt the majority of the time-


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > You are completely right... I only filled 10 of my tags...
> ...


So how does that explain me.. and the fact that I personally have seen some of the dead deer?

Not the 80, but couple handfuls.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Since you know where the 400 acres is with 80 dead deer, go take some pics P&Y. What did the G&F say about the "handfuls" of corn dead deer that you obviously reported?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I talked to a couple people still combining corn and two different combiners reported 20 dead in one field and another 30 in another. Both fields are half sections.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

blh3

What corner of the state? I have heard similar from the NE corner. I have not seen first hand.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

zogman said:


> blh3
> 
> What corner of the state? I have heard similar from the NE corner. I have not seen first hand.


Barnes County.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

bretts, we were told to have our corn tested before we feed in to the cows. We only have 35 acres to combine and its wet as hell, so we were just going to combine and grind it and feed it to the cows and now that might not work. Should have just chopped it all. :x


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

zogman said:


> blh3
> 
> What corner of the state? I have heard similar from the NE corner. I have not seen first hand.


--I'm really doubting the NE part of the state, considering they really don't raise much for corn in that area & hardly anything got planted up there, let alone an early crop such as corn. In some areas you have to really look just to find a crop, lot's of PP--


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Is north of Larimore NE corner? Lots of corn............ Not 20 or 30, but one group of 5 another of 8.
Doubt all you want but this came to me from a person who saw it first hand.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Probably a result of your typical lazy [email protected]@ North Dakota road hunters shooting deer and letting them run off into the corn.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Colt said:


> Probably a result of your typical lazy [email protected]@ North Dakota road hunters shooting deer and letting them run off into the corn.


There is no way that all of the dead deer were wounded. Bow hunters also wound deer, so it wouldn't all be because of the road hunters either.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Colt,

I'm not from ND, but your responses are really getting old. Your credibility is going in the tank. This is a great site and if you can't add reasonable insight to the site, please go somewhere else.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Zogman, did this "first hand" person contact the NDG+F to inform them of the situation? I know there was a lot of corn around the Northwood/Larimore area. It would help the whole situation of the right people were contacted about this.

Tator


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Tator said:


> Zogman, did this "first hand" person contact the NDG+F to inform them of the situation? I know there was a lot of corn around the Northwood/Larimore area. It would help the whole situation of the right people were contacted about this.
> 
> Tator


x2

--If this is happening the game & fish needs to be contacted, you would sure think we would hear something from them explaining the situation if this is happening, our deer herd is at low to moderate numbers we can't afford to have something like this happen--


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> Tator said:
> 
> 
> > Zogman, did this "first hand" person contact the NDG+F to inform them of the situation? I know there was a lot of corn around the Northwood/Larimore area. It would help the whole situation of the right people were contacted about this.
> ...


Brett... the problem is it would go about like when you call in a poacher.. or a mt. lion sighting... ahh we will look into it.

It is happening. If you would really like get out and walk a few corn fields you will find dead deer.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

No, PY, thats not how it is. If there are dead deer they need to be reported and I GUARANTEE you the G&F will check it out. They are already getting their a$$ reamed about low deer numbers and too many tags being issued. This would be a high priority on their list of things to do. If its not reported, all it is second hand. Every stand I have is around corn, not one of the farmers has said anything about dead deer, nor have I seen any while hunting there. Bring the damn facts or quit spittin someone elses chew!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

corns coming down around here. haven't heard 1 word about dead deer other than here!!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > Tator said:
> ...


What you said is one of the stupidest things you've probably ever posted, all of us in this Forum are now dumber, for hearing what you just said. I think as a moderator/member, you should take a little more responsibility in your posts, and saying something like what you just said has no credibility, and is something a child would post. If your so called "first hand" buddy is seeing these things, it should be reported. As far as I'm concerned, when it comes to you seeing dead deer in corn, it's all garbage coming out of your mouth. Get it reported or shut the he** up. I'm tired of hearing "I'm seeing dead deer all over in corn" while hearing from the G+F "we've seen no reports of this". and hearing "Just go look in the corn, dead deer are all over the place" get a clue P+Y, and start taking some responsibility, seeing posts like the one you just wrote makes me lose faith in your ability to post in these forums, and as a moderator...................but that's my .02

Tator


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You are correct I am pulling this out of my a$$


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Good. Thanks for an updated honest post than.....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dogdonthunt said:


> AAAAANNNDDDD.... again... another post turning into a pi$$ing match going no where.....


 :splat:

Do we really need to take pictures of the dead deer in the corn for people to believe or what?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Went to the Advisory meeting in Kindred Monday night!!!!!! First thing Roger said was anyone having any knowledge and location of deer being found dead in the corn, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call us and we will get someone out to inspect and take samples!!!!!!!!!

He referenced the internet gossip regarding this and stated clearly that not a single call has come into any G&F official with a location or even the name of a person who has seen it first hand!!!!!

To me this is very much like the Mt Lion's being released in the state!!!!! Lots and lots of second hand reports and when push came to shove those who claimed first hand sightings of the release recanted and admitted they had not seen it!!!!!!

So for you who have second hand knowledge call the G&F and give them the name of the person you got the report of first hand knowledge from and how they can be located and contacted. Put this issue to bed once and for all!!!!!! I did just this on the MN side of the river, have not talked directly with anyone finding any numbers of dead deer in the corn. Talked with a couple farmers that have found a couple deer, but it appeared they had been wounded and died in the corn. Normal occurrence!!!!!

I saw a Mt Lion south of Jamestown a couple years back, and had a print clear as a bell in a pocket gopher mound. Covered it, called and they followed up on it. Yet others complained that the G&F did not check out their sightings!!!!! I had actual evidence for them to look at, photo and investigate. Others simply had a visual with no physical evidence. The G&F should not waste time and money in man power and equipment running after rumors, or sightings of things without physical evidence to support it.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have to agree. Everyone says, "Well, I heard it from the guy that saw it himself". Really? Then why didn't it get reported to the G&F? Where are the pictures of these piles of dead deer?

No BL3, we don't need a picture to believe someone, but if someone wants to be believed, then there should be a picture with the heaping piles of dead deer all over. Even the 10-15 or so that people claim to see. Where is the proof?

Shoot, there is even picture proof of Bigfoot in Minnesota but we can't get any pictures of all these dead deer that all these people have seen?

Come on.....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

MSG Rude said:


> I have to agree. Everyone says, "Well, I heard it from the guy that saw it himself". Really? Then why didn't it get reported to the G&F? Where are the pictures of these piles of dead deer?
> 
> No BL3, we don't need a picture to believe someone, but if someone wants to be believed, then there should be a picture with the heaping piles of dead deer all over. Even the 10-15 or so that people claim to see. Where is the proof?
> 
> ...


Up until this fall I have had nothing but great things to say about the game and fish. They have always gotten back to me, always been polite when I called them... This fall I have had to call state radio 4 times.. two of which were during gun season... one of which should have been a free combine, tractor and grain cart for the state... Had pictures through a spotting scope of them shooting deer off the combine and standing on the tracks of the tractor shooting deer... as well as 6 different pickups with guys leaning on the hood shooting deer. called it in after I had licence plates, as well as the pictures.. warden called me back 30 minutes later mad at me for wasting his time.. said that he watched them for 10 minutes and they never did anything wrong.. asked if he would like the pictures he said he didn't have time to go on a wild goose chaise... as it was deer season..

If they don't have time to take action in something like this how would they have time for a deer that is already dead?

I am going to do something about it.. I will be hunting standing corn in the next few weeks I will have a camera with for sure!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Went to the Advisory meeting in Kindred Monday night!!!!!! First thing Roger said was anyone having any knowledge and location of deer being found dead in the corn, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call us and we will get someone out to inspect and take samples!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He referenced the internet gossip regarding this and stated clearly that not a single call has come into any G&F official with a location or even the name of a person who has seen it first hand!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ron.... were the bratten's not there? They were one of the farmers complaining about it...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

In addition to that the last words the warden said to me... "nice try" Like it was a game of me trying to get someone in trouble.. I had the warden on speaker phone when I did it and everyone in the pickup was like what did he just say? I tried calling headquarters afterwards, however didn't get through to anyone...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Sounds like you and the warden have "reputation" issues with each other.

I've shot a few deer over the hood of my pickup, is this illegal????


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tator said:


> Sounds like you and the warden have "reputation" issues with each other.
> 
> I've shot a few deer over the hood of my pickup, is this illegal????


Ive never talked to him or seen him in the past. The warden in my area is awesome. He has helped me on many issues for different reasons and has been nothing but help.

Yep, shooting off your pickup hood, box anything is considered the same as shooting out your window.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Print Friendly Version
2009 Deer Hunting Guide
14. Aircraft, Motor-Driven Vehicles, Lights
It is illegal to use aircraft for spotting game 72 hours prior to and during the hunting season. A licensee cannot hunt the same day they are airborne over their hunting unit with the exception of their scheduled passenger airline flight. It is illegal to drive, concentrate, rally, raise, stir up, spot or disturb game with aircraft.
Motor-driven vehicles may not be used to pursue game and may not be used to retrieve a big game animal until the animal has been taken into possession and legally tagged.
*It is illegal to shoot with bow and arrow or firearm while in or on a motor-driven vehicle.*
It is illegal to carry a firearm in or on a motor-driven vehicle with a cartridge in the chamber. The entire cylinder of a revolver is considered the chamber, requiring the revolver to be completely unloaded. It is illegal to carry any muzzleloading firearm in or on a motor-driven vehicle with a percussion cap or primer on the nipple or powder in the flash pan.
Motor-driven vehicles may be used only on established roads or trails. Exception: After a deer has been killed and properly tagged, a motor-driven vehicle may be used to make the retrieve by leaving the established road or trail and proceeding to the carcass by en sunset of one day and sunrise of the next. State law prohibits any harassment of big game animals that is not provided for in the law.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> It is illegal to shoot with bow and arrow or firearm while in or on a motor-driven vehicle


leaning over the hood useing it as a rest isnt 'on' a vehicle is what I was told... but its not recomended.... it was a g&f officer who told me this and no I will not throw out names......

it seems that maybe some pix would help put this to rest so if you do have some that would be great 

p&y.. I too would have been upset if the game warden said that to me but when you post that on here it makes it seem as if you have a bone to pick with them.... its ok.. its just a discussion... over the internet.... lol.... and btw I did see that pic of the bigfoot... but it looked to me like it was just another hunter.. look at the hands.. it looks like gloves... btw I have a friend who lives in that general area and his status on his facebook this morn was that he heard alot of loud noises coming from the woods behind his house last night......


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the Advisory meeting in Kindred Monday night!!!!!! First thing Roger said was anyone having any knowledge and location of deer being found dead in the corn, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call us and we will get someone out to inspect and take samples!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I hunt that area, and with the explosion of "johnny come lately" bowhunters in that immediate area, it wouldnt suprise me if many of these deer were archery losses.

I saw four archery wounded deer in that area this year, and two others that were definitly wounded, just couldnt tell from what. This was all leading UP TO gun season.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hunt, couple things need clarification for you on what is legal and what is not. We are not talking ethical, simply legal!

First, you can use any part of a motorized vehicle as a rest for shooting as long as you remain in contact with the ground outside of the vehcile for while shooting at deer,upland or waterfowl. You can shoot from inside or on a vehicle while shooting at non game species and furbearers. Shooting at varmits can be done from inside a vehicle even during deer season and even if you are using your deer rifle to do it and have a deer license in your pocket. Dick Knapp now retired and I had some interesting conversations about tickets he would have liked to have written but could not because of the way the law is worded. Including one where the guy was dragging his foot and the truck was not stopped when he dumped a deer in the ditch on unposted land!!!!

You can legally carry a loaded weapon in your vehicle as well for varmit hunting also, but I would not want to argue this in court if I was afield during deer season or upland etc..

Now that you know this, your pictures of them shooting off a tractor or combine are not proof of them shooting deer, unless they show the deer or other game animal that falls under the law being down range inline with the gun.

Thus the reason why the warden watched them. Your picture and testimony would become a he said she said situation.

You may not believe me on this, but a call to the G&F or even your warden will clear up any questions you may have on the rules.

Also I do not know the Bratens, but if they where there, they remained silent!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> First, you can use any part of a motorized vehicle as a rest for shooting as long as you remain in contact with the ground outside of the vehcile for while shooting at deer,upland or waterfowl. You can shoot from inside or on a vehicle while shooting at non game species and furbearers. Shooting at varmits can be done from inside a vehicle even during deer season and even if you are using your deer rifle to do it and have a deer license in your pocket.


Ron is 100% correct! I have had the same conversations with some game wardens! I have seen some crazy stuff happen in my area to only find out it was actually legal!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Maverick said:


> > First, you can use any part of a motorized vehicle as a rest for shooting as long as you remain in contact with the ground outside of the vehcile for while shooting at deer,upland or waterfowl. You can shoot from inside or on a vehicle while shooting at non game species and furbearers. Shooting at varmits can be done from inside a vehicle even during deer season and even if you are using your deer rifle to do it and have a deer license in your pocket.
> 
> 
> Ron is 100% correct! I have had the same conversations with some game wardens! I have seen some crazy stuff happen in my area to only find out it was actually legal!


I understand, I have shot many yotes out the window after spotting them driving. However when I asked him if I can shoot a deer while leaning on a pickup he said.... NO I explained that I have read the rules and have actually asked a different warden who said it was legal.... so which is it? He said if you are touching the pickup leaning on door, hood tailgate whatever you are liable for a ticket. Also, the one on the tractor was standing.... STANDING on the tracks and leaning on the hood. The guy on the combine was standing on the platform..

This is besides the point..

Just a topic I have been frustrated with as so many people strive to keep there feet legal yet others get away with outright breaking the rules.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

One thing I did find interesting that he told me was that no matter what we can drive section lines.. even if they have crops planted over it or not!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> dogdonthunt said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAANNNDDDD.... again... another post turning into a pi$$ing match going no where.....
> ...


 yeah, it would help :thumb:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I heard Doug L on his weekly radio show begging folks who have *FIRST HAND *information on dead deer in the corn to please contact the Game n Fish Department. I haven't heard of anyone offering up any pictures or information that they have seen FIRST HAND. WIth email, internet, texts, cell phones, facebook etc we'll all have to learn to be a bit more skeptical about what we hear and read.

Ron - you are a breath of sanity to a drowning man in the sea of misinformation.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> dogdonthunt said:
> 
> 
> > AAAAANNNDDDD.... again... another post turning into a pi$$ing match going no where.....
> ...


--......yeah! It's not that im in denial of something like this possibly happening, but nobody has any proof! P&Y, I'm in corn fields from the end of April to the Middle of December until their combined, haven't seen any dead deer. Growers from all accross the state that we work with have combined hundred of thousands of acres of corn................haven't found any. I'm not saying something couldn't happen, I pray it doesn't, but before I open my mouth about something of this caliber I better have some proof. If you have proof, well this will be devastating for our deer herd.


----------

